# home build carbon.



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.bmeres.com/carbonframe1.htm

cool.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the bamboo one.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Here are some pictures from the work of *Carbon Mike* sorry i can not find his site, but i think he is member of the Monkey.

Very cool stuff.









Wood rear end. so nice.










Also this guy is very innovative and super clever *Using a "Dérailleur in a Box* and everything.









Sorry again i don't have a link to his site.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

MMcG said:


> I like the bamboo one.


Mark i think is time you start to make your own frames, don't you think...!?!?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Samu started building at home too.

http://www.signature.fi/

More reading here


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

For a bit of extra effort, he could have vacuum bagged the frame, rather than simply taping it. This would remove the excess bubbles, and compact the layers together uniformly. That is how the professionals do it, and the technology is simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

disease said:


> For a bit of extra effort, he could have vacuum bagged the frame, rather than simply taping it. This would remove the excess bubbles, and compact the layers together uniformly. That is how the professionals do it, and the technology is simple and inexpensive.


For a homebuilder with basic tools the tape is much easier and practical. Damon Rinard was the first person that I know of to do this, and many have copied his techniques with great success.

While vacuum bagging will produce a better product, it does require a fairly big initial investment. A frame like BME built can be done for about the cost of a good vacuum pump.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

patineto said:


> Mark i think is time you start to make your own frames, don't you think...!?!?


Maybe I should pick up on that other poster's idea and build one from broken composite hockey stick shafts. I'm certainly at enough rinks throughout the state of Connecticut to pick up enough broken sticks to at least give it a shot!  

Hell it takes me forever to even get a rear derailleur dialled in - let a lone build a frame.

I'll leave that to those better qualified. :thumbsup:


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Another way to do it at home is the original Calfee "clamshell" method. 

I alluded on the forum here that I am working on a frame at home, and that is what I am doing. Making the shells is pretty simple, even though they are specific to each and every joint, and each and every frame. I also like the reinforcing spine they leave. 

With this method, and the ability to purchase tube sets from Maclean (Reynolds), it is pretty straightforward on building a home carbon, even without doing any vacuum bagging or taping. For chainstays I am doing a solid, flat sandwich structure, and starting with another product for the seat stays. I have been working with a certain composite product from another industry for over a decade that is MUCH stiffer than any bicycle carbon fiber. I will be using that product for my seat stays. 

ETA is probably May. I will post pics when done.

Oh, and the cool thing about the Calfee method, is that with the advent of the pre-made rear stay modules for road bikes available from Nova, along with Maclean tubes, you can make an entire road frame with 4 clam shells and no taping. If you know someone with a drill press, the shells are extremely easy to make.


----------



## kint (Jan 26, 2006)

pvd said:


> http://www.bmeres.com/carbonframe1.htm
> 
> cool.


i like his "axle less front hub" a lot...

http://www.bmeres.com/axlelesshub.htm


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

kint said:


> i like his "axle less front hub" a lot...
> http://www.bmeres.com/axlelesshub.htm


This were pretty hot idea back in the early/mid-90s, I played with some at the '93 or '94 Interbike in Anaheim. They had a lot of issues with flex and the flanges rotating and never really made it beyond the prototype phase.
best,
monkeyb


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Baulz said:


> For a homebuilder with basic tools the tape is much easier and practical. Damon Rinard was the first person that I know of to do this, and many have copied his techniques with great success.
> 
> While vacuum bagging will produce a better product, it does require a fairly big initial investment. A frame like BME built can be done for about the cost of a good vacuum pump.


Any compressor can be convereted to a vacuum pump with the purchase of a venturi generator. The other equipment required is very inexpensive and readily available. West Systems makes all of the equipment needed, and even publishes an easy to follow how to booklet.


----------



## kint (Jan 26, 2006)

themanmonkey said:


> This were pretty hot idea back in the early/mid-90s, I played with some at the '93 or '94 Interbike in Anaheim. They had a lot of issues with flex and the flanges rotating and never really made it beyond the prototype phase.
> best,
> monkeyb


yeah i know. its not that i want to ride it ( hence my 6ft8 and 260 lbs) but i "like" them. as i liked the freex plastic hubs from the 90s or the beast or the c26 or so many other things...

all parts to carry to your bed not your trail.


----------



## Kyle88 (May 30, 2007)

patineto said:


> Here are some pictures from the work of *Carbon Mike* sorry i can not find his site, but i think he is member of the Monkey.
> 
> Very cool stuff.
> 
> ...


https://www.carbonmike.sk/

It's on the pictures :ihih: I love the way he did this, makes me want to try it myself...
Do you think starting with a very simple and thin main aluminum structure would help with strength? Then put some of the high density foam around that, carbon on top of that. The aluminum structure would just be there to help hold it in place and provide some extra flex. Sorry kind of thinking on the fly here. I might have to do some Pro/E work on it and get back to you.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

chequamagon said:


> Another way to do it at home is the original Calfee "clamshell" method.
> 
> I alluded on the forum here that I am working on a frame at home, and that is what I am doing. Making the shells is pretty simple, even though they are specific to each and every joint, and each and every frame. I also like the reinforcing spine they leave.
> 
> ...


You mean like this (See attached)? I too have toyed with the idea of using McLean Quality composite tubes and building a full suspension lugged mountain bike. Back in 2004 I used McLean Quality tubes before for race car suspensions. I made A-arms out of them with aluminum lugs with a machined pocket of thou smaller in diameter. Drilled two through holes and injected 3M DP460 epoxy into one hole and when it leaked from the bottom hole it was filled. Test on an instrom tester, the pull force was that it could withstand before fail was greater than that of aluminum tube with welded in insert.

Do you have any information on the "pre-made rear stay modules for road bikes available from Nova". I have never heard of them or the item in discussion.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> Do you have any information on the "pre-made rear stay modules for road bikes available from Nova". I have never heard of them or the item in discussion.


Nice car! Looks like a Formula of some sort, possibly a V? I, too, came from a car racing background (SCCA).

The pic below is the pre-made rear ends you can buy. They come with a BB shell as well, and you just glue them together for the most part. Easton makes one, Columbus makes a few, and there are some cheapo off brand ones as well.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

chequamagon said:


> Nice car! Looks like a Formula of some sort, possibly a V? I, too, came from a car racing background (SCCA).
> 
> The pic below is the pre-made rear ends you can buy. They come with a BB shell as well, and you just glue them together for the most part. Easton makes one, Columbus makes a few, and there are some cheapo off brand ones as well.


Thanks! That was the 2004 Queen's University Formula SAE car I worked on in my university days. Sadly now I sit in an office authoring paperwork.

Do you know if Easton/Columbus sell to the public?

Also see attached picture. I found this picture while surfing internet forums last fall when I think weightweenies had coverage for the Eurobike. The picture shows lugs made by Reynolds. I'm also not sure if they are available to the general public as I have no inquired about it yet.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Do you know if Easton/Columbus sell to the public?


You can buy Columbus here


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW! I didn't realize there was so much pre-fabricated stuff out there. I can't stop dreaming of what to make now.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> WOW! I didn't realize there was so much pre-fabricated stuff out there. I can't stop dreaming of what to make now.


I kinda regret looking at that site again, as now the ideas are flowing.....

One thing I am after for a carbon frame project is a ready to go BB shell and headtube (threaded/reamed/faced). Anyone know where to buy one? Or can a builder here help out?

I have been tempted to simply hack up an old frame, but would rather avoid that.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

What part I don't understand is how the carbon is wrapped around the tubes in the calfee clamshell method? I see one peice of carbon layed flat on the bottom side of mold die... will another sheet be put on top, trimmed, and then clamped together? Will there be additional carbon tape (thin strips of carbon cloth) wrapped in figure 8 directions around the tubes?


----------

